# Application pour ouvrir fichiers office



## Christelle95 (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Connaissez vous une application gratuite permettant de lire les fichiers office ? (Word, excel, powerpoint) ? Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## monvilain (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y à FileApp mais souvent, le gratuit est moins pertinent que le payant.


----------

